# gettin ready for sept....



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

just waiting on my hooks to come in....


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

My guess would be Sharkathon....good luck to ya.

btw, is the remote control to turn on the bite :smile: ??


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

captMATT - you don't need hooks?


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

hooks onthaway', and hell if the remote works for getting bites, its coming too.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

OK ! I'm just going to need a couple of those, and I'll bring my remote as well !


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Those are some big loops on that steel cable.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Gah, gonna be one kick arse birthday weekend


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Those are some big loops on that steel cable.


thats 3/32 stainless cable....not so easy to back braid.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

do a cats paw


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Cats Paw For Heavy Cable*

My 50 Foot Leaders I Use Galvenized Cable And Do A Cats Paw It Is Easy Just Go Threw The Eye Of Hook Two Times And Braid It Two Or Three Times Here Is Pic . And You Can Sench Down Two A Dime Size Circle .


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> My 50 Foot Leaders I Use Galvenized Cable And Do A Cats Paw It Is Easy Just Go Threw The Eye Of Hook Two Times And Braid It Two Or Three Times Here Is Pic . And You Can Sench Down Two A Dime Size Circle .


That is called a "offshore loop" or "Flemish eye" and its known for cutting itself, if you put heavy pressure on it.
Backbraiding(The way CaptMatt is doing it.) is a much superior way to make a loop in cable.
I also think you'll find that galvanized leaders give a lot of trouble with rust. Once when I was having trouble getting stainless cable, I made some out of galvanized. After a few trips, I had one of those galvanized leaders come in 2 and cost me a pretty good fish. It didn't look like it was in that bad of shape, until it broke.
Hookups on good fish are hard enough to come by, that I ain't going to take the chance on galvanized, especially when stainless don't cost THAT much more.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

call it a cats paw . or what you want . you will brake your line first or straiten a hook out and i have never had a problem with it over 20 years shark fishing . landed a 300 pound bull last year at slp . nov /10 /07 with no problem . you broke at your cremps they can rust under the sleeve . i use all kinds of leader wire stainles can brake just as easy to . i also wash all my tackle and leaders after a trip . and check it before each use . gun doctor can you show me a pic off a shark . i need evedence .and like to look at shark pics please no pic of a 6 footer .lets see your best .


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> .... gun doctor can you show me a pic off a shark . i need evedence .and like to look at shark pics please no pic of a 6 footer .lets see your best ...


Did I just read that right?? Calling out the gun doctor ...lol.

Trust me this guy can do some serious sharking and is full of knowledge that comes with some serious experience. I have seen some of the nice size sharks you pull in and if it works for you then it works for you. There are a 100 ways of doing things right, some ideas work better than others. Don't get me wrong lunkerbrad, like you I usually call b.s. on some posts w/out pics (the fishy ones...oh my camera battery died, i forgot the camera, etc....), but I've fished w/ some several credible ppl that can back this gentleman up. He's been in the game for a very very long time. Legendary in my books.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks all.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> call it a cats paw . or what you want . you will brake your line first or straiten a hook out and i have never had a problem with it over 20 years shark fishing . landed a 300 pound bull last year at slp . nov /10 /07 with no problem . you broke at your cremps they can rust under the sleeve . i use all kinds of leader wire stainles can brake just as easy to . i also wash all my tackle and leaders after a trip . and check it before each use . gun doctor can you show me a pic off a shark . i need evedence .and like to look at shark pics please no pic of a 6 footer .lets see your best .


First, that galvanized leader broke in the middle, there was no crimp or anything else around it. 
Second, I wash down my leaders after they soak in salt water. I also wash down the rest of my equipment when I get home.

As for pictures, the only people that carried a camera back in the day was tourists. Very few fishermen bothered with them. 
Then came the internet & digital cameras, so now every body has got a camera.
I finally bought a digital camera and when I needed it to take a picture of my best ever beach shark(9ft lemon at HI a couple of years ago) the [email protected] thing wouldn't work because of a few grains of sand. So I junked the Fuji and bought a Cannon and a waterproof housing for next time.
I wish like hell I had a pic of that lemon now, but I don't, so there ain't no use in crying about it. 
If some body don't believe I caught the shark, then they are cordially invited to take note of the mistletoe attached to my shirt tail and follow traditions(in other words, KMA).


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Capt. Matt , when your hook's supposed to get here ?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Ok No Call Out Can Rig 100 Ways*



gundoctor said:


> First, that galvanized leader broke in the middle, there was no crimp or anything else around it.
> Second, I wash down my leaders after they soak in salt water. I also wash down the rest of my equipment when I get home.
> 
> As for pictures, the only people that carried a camera back in the day was tourists. Very few fishermen bothered with them.
> ...


OK OK I UNDER STAND I DID THE SAME THING FISHED THE EARLY 80S AND NEVER HADE A CAMARA I WAS PORE . AND YOUNG AND WILD CUT MY TEETH ON THE FLAG SHIP JUMPING OFF THE PEIR AND YAKING BAITS OUT FOR BEER .. BUT THER ARE ALOT OF FOLKS THAT KNOW EVERY THING AND HAVE NO BEACHTIME AND GET THER INFO FROM BOOKS AND TV AND WEBB SITES I DONT KNOW YOU GUN DOCTOR IMM NEW TO THE ENTERNET . AND ILL TAKE YOUR WORD AS. THE TRUTH AND GIVE YOU RESPECT FOR YOUR KNOLEG. NO BAD BLOOD ENTENDED JUST WANT TO SEE SOME FISH FROM SOME OF THE HOT SHOTS THAT TALK . I GOT A BROTHER INLAW KNOWS EVERY THING AND WILL TELL YOU HOW TO CHANGE A SPARK PLUGG BUTT NEEDS YOUR HELP WHEN DOING IT .


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lmao*

Galvanized cable sucks. One wire gets damaged or kinked.
That leader will corrode quickly. Even if you wash it.
Stainless will take abuse and last for years.

You're better off with a couple good leaders than galv rotting away.
Back braiding is the best way to go, because you only need one crimp also.
Much cleaner to work with.

With the internet and gatherings, you can learn alot of years quickly.
They are called young guns and some are very good.
Now they might still be punks but they learned quickly. j/k LMAO

Then there is classics like Gun doctor and Big Lou.

Oh, basic spelling is helpful........LOL


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Galvanized cable sucks. One wire gets damaged or kinked.
> That leader will corrode quickly. Even if you wash it.
> Stainless will take abuse and last for years.
> 
> ...


LETS SEE YOUR FISH BUD


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lmao*

You like to call people out on the board. That's funny.

Go read some of my posts first and I'll back my words.
You can learn alot on the net but you're right some can talk and can't fish.

What kind of shots you want: Marlin from Texas, Sharks, tuna, trout?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Talking Beach Eny One Can Catch Fish In A Boat I Have Landed All The Same Fish You Have Named And Big Deal .i Fish Off Shore Two . I Go Out Of Port O Conner And Fish All The Deep Rocks Big Dunnbar And All The Good Rigs Land Hospital Rock And The East Breaks Great Spot For Ajs And Grouper .


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

lunkerbrad said:


> Talking Beach Eny One Can Catch Fish In A Boat I Have Landed All The Same Fish You Have Named And Big Deal .i Fish Off Shore Two . I Go Out Of Port O Conner And Fish All The Deep Rocks Big Dunnbar And All The Good Rigs Land Hospital Rock And The East Breaks Great Spot For Ajs And Grouper .


Well then let's see some pics...

:rotfl: :spineyes: :rotfl:


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks all for the support, not all of us have 20+ years in the game of sharking.being 23 myself i appreciate all the support i gotten from experianced fellow sharkers be it in the sand, tackle shop, bait shop, internet etc. i send out big thank you's for all the guys my father and i met up with at drum run earlier this year, big props to gun doctor and big lou!!! oh....hooks on the way!!!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Little green 4 ya!*



captMATT said:


> thanks all for the support, not all of us have 20+ years in the game of sharking.being 23 myself i appreciate all the support i gotten from experianced fellow sharkers be it in the sand, tackle shop, bait shop, internet etc. i send out big thank you's for all the guys my father and i met up with at drum run earlier this year, big props to gun doctor and big lou!!! oh....hooks on the way!!!


Lordy, I thought it was me. LOL
Some of the young guns have great equipment that makes them good fisherman immediately. Before kayaks, it took some strong investments to beach fish. BTW, I was fishing the beach back around 1984 w. a 16/0.
So been there done that............
Met Gun Doctor in a Meacom's pier tourney a long time ago.

Lunker, you seem like a good guy. Let's drop this ok.....
There are a bunch of ways to fish. Let's all get along.

And SS is superior to galvanized in the salt. LOL


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Lordy, I thought it was me. LOL
> Some of the young guns have great equipment that makes them good fisherman immediately. Before kayaks, it took some strong investments to beach fish. BTW, I was fishing the beach back around 1984 w. a 16/0.
> So been there done that............
> Met Gun Doctor in a Meacom's pier tourney a long time ago.
> ...


 I HAVE NO BEAF WITH GUN DOCTOR . 
AND I REALY LIKE TO SEE FISH PICS THAT IS WHY I PUT A REPORT HERE WITH PICS MAKES IT COMPLETE .I TRY TO HELP MATT AND GIVE A TIP . JUST BECOUS I LIKE TO SEE FOLKS CATCH FISH .THAT IS WHY THE SITE IS HERE FOR INFO THERE IS ALOT OF TERMINAL TACKLE OUT THERE AND YOU NEED TO KNOW ALL THE WAYS TO RIG SO GIV A HELPING HAND .


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd like to "Thank You All " for your support , help and input you've given me on this new quest I'm on (learning how to saltwater fish with my oldest son) These trip's we've taken in the last year or two have brought and taught us both ,a great deal !


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

You young whippersnappers ain't had no fun at all, till you've lashed a circular piece of plywood to the bottom side of a fully inflated truck tube. Then tossed in a 5 gal bucket full of leader + bait and swam it out a couple hundred yards. It was easier to tow with a short rope, than it was to push it.
All I had the money for back then was a 9/0, but it caught a few nice fish.

BTW: I did most of my pier fishing on whats now known as the Gulf Coast Pier. Had more than one run-in with Robbie and his ChickenS*** rules.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i can beat that ..hell i sit in a truck tube and yous ping pong pattles with no borde and butt hanging out to get my bait out 300 yards on my next trip and get vedeo so yall can see how thay did back then .i never did it but have seen it performed long long time ago . thats cool gun doctor ..good times


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Before yaks*

Ping pong paddles. LOL

We used to buy the wooden canoe paddles and duct tape them together.
(A yak was for eskimo's back then) We'd buy 2-3 little cheap inflatable pool toys and put our baits in buckets also. It would suck when that thing started leaking 500 yards out.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

look for my next report in two weeks . i will show how they did it my budy wants me two use a crocky floaty or a shark one . who knos what i will do .ill get chris deaver to vedeo it for his site.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Oh yeah? Well back in my day daddy used to strap trash bags round my butt and feed me bean dip all night long the evening before.........Excellent flotation. No stinkin paddles needed, just pull one seam free from your leg and instant jet propulsion. Problem was if you pulled it TOO far you just squirted round in circles in the breakers and never made it offshore.

Next time I'll take my ex fishing with me and take some pics of it for all of you. 

Naaah, never mind, they dont make trash bags that big.

Have fun fishin all, and be safe.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I dont have much credit being a 15 year old and dont get meny pics ecept gundocter hase of me 2-3 years ago and I have gone from a 40" red the max I was good for to dont know band and school have hamperd me,marching is hard and dog eat dog ect, but my point is all fishing isnt a battle but to have a good time when has it become a war to see who is best ect the horemones raging between men. I love this sight ive got a 505,501,OM 10',ugstick 5'6",60,68, and lerned how to wrap rods(dad tought me)so this is an sight for you as exped fisherman to help the under exped to be like or beter then you.
That is all...


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

P.S. Halo 3 on the 25 dad don't for get. 
Finsh the fight.
Sep.


----------

